# Theme Teaser -- ChargREd



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, so I was bored today and I have really been missing a good red theme since I got the charge, trutfully I am sick of iphone blue, I prefer Droid Red.
Anyway if there is enough interest in this I may release it next weekend, I am currently fighting the dialer. It just isnt good enough yet. I put together most of the files from other themes, but I also edited many of them myself, I spent every bit of 10 hours on this today and Im not done yet. Would just like to see what ur opinion is so far...........

Dont worry devs, if I decide to release this I will give credit where credit is due.....
















Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks pretty sharp!


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Im loving this what rom would it work for

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

My plan is to make it a metamorph file but apply it using zipthemer, that way it would be more universal. I have successfully used it on two different roms that way.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the dialer so far, images taken from honeycomb theme and converted to red.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Solid looking theme can't wait till its ready

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

Anymore progress on this theme?


----------



## bkhorn (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking sharp. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## outsider2011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok this is what I have been looking for! Please oh please release it for gummy charged GBE 1.5! I love red and I love the way this theme is looking 7


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, this is evil looking!!!

The only thing I don't like are the wavy signal strength bars. They clash with the rest of this theme's badass look.


----------



## Malogabob (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you still working on this any thoughts when you will release it.


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

Malogabob said:


> Are you still working on this any thoughts when you will release it.


Already released

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1871-THEME-ZipThemer-chargRED-by-Manigma77


----------

